# Two tales of DIY fun



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man electrocuted by do-it-yourself mole-killer *
Thu Jan 11, 12:33 PM ET

A German retiree who wired up a high-voltage cable to try to wipe out the moles digging up his garden killed himself instead, police said Thursday.

Uwe Werner, police spokesman in Stralsund north of Berlin, said the 63-year-old retired construction foreman was found dead in the garden of his weekend house in Zingst next to a 380-volt cable and metal spikes rammed into the ground.

"The moles survived," Werner said, noting the voltage was enough to run a cement mixer or heavy-duty power saw. "It was in any event an unorthodox method to try to get rid of moles."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/germany_moles_dc

*Man trying to kill bees sets home ablaze *
Thu Jan 11, 8:06 PM ET

A man who tried to keep bees off his property accidentally set fire to his house instead, causing at least $500 damage.

Franklyn Pigott Jr. set his home ablaze Wednesday while attempting to destroy a nest of bees that had formed outside the home, the Fort Myers News-Press reported Thursday.

When Pigott, 38, mixed a product called Real Kill Indoor Fogger with WD-40, it became a "flame-thrower" and melted the home's vinyl siding, according to a police incident report.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070112/ap_on_fe_st/bees_house_fire

:googly: :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmmm. new prop for the haunt


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

gotta stop lighting my cigs with a blowtorch


----------

